# Hinze on Friday



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Managed to sneak Maddi into daycare for an extra day so I was thinking about heading to Hinze for another go at the bass. Keen to get one on my new combo. Been practising in the back yard all week and getting pretty confident with it.

The only thing that will stop me is this wind if it keeps up. If OK I will launch from the range road ramp, the one with the water tower at 9am-ish.

Actually I might throw in the anchor and go no matter how much wind, just won't paddle any great distances.

Anyone know if you can you get live shrimp from the tackle shop where I get my permit. Thinking about chasing them with some bait for a change.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate how do u get all these mid week sessions in.....damn wish i could,

anyways re the shrimp, you cant get them at the tackle shops, 
havent seen em at any tackle shops up here in qld.
to be honest its hard unless you set traps the night before, theres plenty of shrimp in hinze if you set a few traps around the weeds, but remember they mainly move around feeding at night.
the other option is to buy them from an aqaurium, 
this is expensive, the shrimp are often too small for bait and sometimes unavailable, you can get them at the petbarn nerang, bernies petbarn at bundall and pet crazy at robina. Another thing here is smoe stores have started ordering in specially for customers so they can come get them.

made id forget the bait thing up there, unless you can get down thurs night.
theres no fun in it anyways mate, you have the new jap reel so why not give it a real workout,
try some lures and if it doesnt work dropshot the schools, perhaps then you can tell the rest of us wondering how successful it is hehe

good luck up there friday mate, looking forward to the report


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Midweek sessions are easy to get Ben, you just have to have a baby :lol: . I will give dropshotting a serious go and see how it turns out.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> Anyone know if you can you get live shrimp from the tackle shop where I get my permit. Thinking about chasing them with some bait for a change.


Wayne as Ben has said no shrimp at Go Tackle but there are many who use prawns with success [although illegal]


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I'll definately be fishing tomorrow. The BOM has reported mainly 5-10 knots SE winds today and about the only thing that will be uncomfortable is the rain, but Hinze only got 5mm today.

I have my drop shot rigged and ready to go so I'll report tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Wayne

Good luck tommorrow, I'll be interested to see how you go with the new technique.

Hope it works for you. 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck Wayne 

Let us know how you get on Drop Shotting, always been meaning to give it a crack but never managed to get around to it, keen to know how you go.


----------

